

Google as magical learning machine - tirnene
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v33/n19/daniel-soar/it-knows

======
ShawnJG
On June 6, 2015 at 3:23 PM Google became self-aware and immediately destroyed
Skynet. Very interesting to see how Google works. They could very easily
become evil. Here's hoping they stay on the straight and narrow. Its strength
lies in its multipronged positive feedback loop. But while it may be easier to
thwart incremental advances from competing companies as was the case in the
GPS kerfuffle, unlike with most industries a giant leap forward overnight can
happen in the Internet age. That would easily put them in a negative feedback
loop which they may not be able to recover from. That's what's best about the
Internet, there is very little distance between a good idea and implementation
to consumption by the masses. The roadside is littered with previously high-
value tech companies who were devalued overnight by a competing idea.

